# 1km walk everyday with a 5 month old puppy?



## daemon (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi

Is it too much? It's on a mix of tar and grass. He does seem to still have a ton of energy when we get back home.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not think at all. It is forced running on hard surfaces that is more of an issue.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not only is it NOT too much, doesn't even sound like enough for a five month old. You could safely do several kilometers a day. Pup that age needs more exercise than just a one kilometer walk.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with the 'not enough' walking group! But also watch the pavement. This is my 13 week old puppy.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I was doing anywhere from 5-10 km when my puppy was 3 months old. It was all off leash so he was running, not walking. It wasn't on concrete though, it was on trails. I would never run my dog on concrete for more than a few minutes.

I let my 4 month old puppy go as long as he wants since we're off leash the entire time. We've gone as much as 10 miles before (well I figure he has with all the running he does, I don't go the full 10 miles), then we come home and play some fetch in the yard. If he's tired, he'll let me know, but it hasn't happened so far.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Great topic, if you don't mind me adding a question in here too! - My puppy is 10 weeks, getting his second set of shots next week for his 12 week mark. Upon getting his new set of shots, how many kms should I walk per day? 10ish?


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

1337f0x said:


> Great topic, if you don't mind me adding a question in here too! - My puppy is 10 weeks, getting his second set of shots next week for his 12 week mark. Upon getting his new set of shots, how many kms should I walk per day? 10ish?


Walk as far as the puppy wants to. If your puppy is eager to go 10 km's, go for it. Chances are a 10 week old puppy will shut down before that, probably due to being overwhelmed more than anything. 

If this is a leashed walk, I don't recommend going very far. I don't agree with long leashed walks for puppies, as they are unable to set the pace and may force themselves to keep up with you even if they are too tired to continue. 

If it's off leash, go until the puppy starts to slow down a bit, then head home. 

Titan will easily go 10 miles without slowing. When Cedar was a young puppy, she would go a few KM's and then shut down, so I would at times have to carry her home. She simply got overwhelmed.

In the summer I go for a 10 km hike, and with the dogs running back and forth, they will likely do anywhere from 20-40 km's. Then we'll go swimming for an hour in a lake, then more hiking, then fetch at home before going inside. Cedar handled it just fine last year and always wanted more. She'd have an hour nap then be ready to go again. I'm sure Titan will be the same.

As long as it's not forced exercise, GSD's can practically go forever.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Simba is in that "Imma bite the leash har har har," state of his puppyhood, which my other dog went through too. I was thinking of a walk to the end of the block and then back up again just to test the waters. Less than 5 kms. He's still not used to having a leash.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs have all been walking 5 miles/day by the time they are 5 months old.

I agree with the "not enoughs" unless you are doing a lot of other types of exercise with your pup.


----------

